# My "Special" Request



## matthewsrequest (May 18, 2013)

I have been on a quest to find the most practical way of attaining a specific type of byte X.X.X.X IP Address.

As the days have gone by and I've performed more and more research, I have learned of many available options to accomplish my goal, along with adjusting the way I've written my request, numerous times.

What I need is fairly simple, And this is only one of the routes to get there

I appreciate your time and effort in attempting to assist me. 

This is basically a compilation of the newest information and the most recent inquiry I've wrriten up.

Most recent Revision of my Request is here : 

Hello.  I am a home network user that is into online gaming. I have a specific request for my ip address


----------



## SPINIKR-RO (May 18, 2013)

I dont think you will find a VPS that ends in a .1 or .0 as those would likely always be the gateway of their allocation, first usable IP being x.2. Then again I am not really a sys networking fu.

With your description I still dont understand why you need this.


----------



## BlackoutIsHere (May 18, 2013)

SPINIKR-RO said:


> I still dont understand why you need this.


 
Same here, seems pointless to me.


----------



## drmike (May 18, 2013)

Strange request.


----------



## concerto49 (May 19, 2013)

Why do you need this? Might help if you explain what you are doing or your end goal properly.


----------



## Tux (May 19, 2013)

You could get a /24 allocation from one of the providers here, but you have not specified *why* you need this setup. Most providers are going to ask for a reason, though.


----------



## shovenose (May 19, 2013)

Well, you would have to find a host that owns their own datacenter or at least has a massive number of IPs or their own ASN.


----------



## Zach (May 19, 2013)

You can't use X.X.X.0.... .0 and .255 are reserved for the gateway and broadcast


----------



## rds100 (May 19, 2013)

Actually .0 and .255 are perfectly usable, classless routing was invented very long time ago. Some software might get confused by .0 and .255 though.


----------



## Night (May 19, 2013)

I'm guessing you play Runescape?

Supposedly by doing what the OP says, it makes you more likely to get first hit when staking. Why someone would care enough to buy a VPN just to get first hit baffles me.

Google "Runescape PID" if you haven't heard of it..


----------



## SPINIKR-RO (May 19, 2013)

Night said:


> Supposedly


Wow thats a lot of work for something that probably does not matter.


----------



## Zach (May 19, 2013)

Haha, yep that's it:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-8vOX03HeoY

He needs the 4th octet to be < 20 and the third octet needs to divisible by 8...


----------



## D. Strout (May 19, 2013)

I know RamNode has all IP blocks larger than /24 (/22s and a /21), which would tend to make .1 and .0 available. You could ask Nick_A, but it's not the easiest thing to work out. You could pay for your own IP allocation of /23 or larger and DIY  only $1250!


----------



## jhadley (May 19, 2013)

Zach said:


> You can't use X.X.X.0.... .0 and .255 are reserved for the gateway and broadcast


You mean network and broadcast? And yes, only on a /24.


----------



## Zach (May 19, 2013)

jhadley said:


> You mean network and broadcast? And yes, only on a /24.


Whoops, yeah that's what I meant


----------



## matthewsrequest (May 25, 2013)

thanks guys

no its not pointless it matters to me

i am back on my search, i just havnt been researching any of this stuff in a week and now i feel rusty

is there anybody here truly knowledgable enough to 

rewrite/edit/shorten my request into a more 'to the point' and easily comprehendable format?

only somebody truly who knows what is what and what can and cannot be done!

thanks..

also- if anyone knows where i would be best off fulfilling my wish feel free to tell me


----------



## HalfEatenPie (May 25, 2013)

matthewsrequest said:


> How can a VPS in general help me to accomplish this goal?
> How can Your VPS specifically help me to accomplish this goal?
> 
> Would the installation of a Linux operating system help me to achieve this goal?



To answer your questions...

You can install OpenVPN onto those VPSes in order to turn them into your own personal VPN (that isn't managed by a VPN provider).  Now most VPN providers basically give you access to their own VPS for VPN Purposes (this is being VERY generalized), therefore by just getting a VPS and doing it yourself, you're basically cutting out the middleman.  

To answer your second question, this depends on the network.  Majority of the VPS companies here are at different geographical locations, and especially since you're using this as a personal VPN I'd suggest choosing someone who's closer to you geographically.  This is because your internet traffic is going to have another "stop" to and back from each site/use, therefore the less the packets have to travel (network wise) the better the internet connection would be for you.  This is usually generalized by the term "Where are you geographically", because speed of light and yada yada yada.  

Linux is the operating system of which OpenVPN or any VPN software could operate on top of.  In a nutshell, you can install OpenVPN or any VPN software (depending on what they support) on top of any Operating System.  It's just because all of us here use Linux as our choice of operating system for servers that we recommend just getting a VPS with Linux and throwing up an installation of OpenVPN and calling it a day.  

I'm seriously half asleep right now, so if anyone wants to change/clarify certain points I've just made, feel free.


----------



## rsk (May 25, 2013)

It will be somewhat hard to get your IPs request.

Most hosts here (*not all*) rent hardware and also pick up a /27 or /26 subnet.

Usually they will get their network information as follows

network:x.x.x.0

mask:255.255.255.x (24<)

first usable: x.x.x.1 (usually assigned to the main node)

last usable: x.x.x.x

broadcast: x.x.x.x

Although from my networking experience, I can guarantee you that it is possible but a bit rare as there is only one x.x.x.1 per /24 etc. So in a nutshell, your chances are pretty slim unless you specifically request your needs


----------



## netnub (Jun 15, 2013)

So, its for you to rig the ods on Runescape... Really? Like common....


First they have a STUPID hit detection if its based off of user ip, second it'd be cheaper and easier for you to just do it manually without vpns.


But, heres what I'll offer you.


/23 subnet which will have exactly what you need,


4GB ram, 250gb hard drive, atom machine.


20TB @ 1Gbps OR 100Mbps unmetered.


Cost: $3k/month


----------



## Magiobiwan (Jun 15, 2013)

If you don't NEED the last octet to be .0 or .1, but just to be under 20, BlueVM has one IP in CA available that ends in .208.15. Open a ticket if you want it.


----------



## matthewsrequest (Jun 15, 2013)

Magiobiwan, thanks for checking that out for me

currently im looking for something with x.x.x.1 or x.x.x.0

below the number 2


----------



## wlanboy (Jun 16, 2013)

It might be easier if you would search for IPv6 addresses. You can even get whole blocks of IPv6.


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 16, 2013)

wlanboy said:


> It might be easier if you would search for IPv6 addresses. You can even get whole blocks of IPv6.


KVM VPS, HE.net tunnel, /64. Done. You can get something like 2001:470:1f06:856::8:0. But does Runescape support IPv6?


----------



## wlanboy (Jun 16, 2013)

D. Strout said:


> KVM VPS, HE.net tunnel, /64. Done. You can get something like 2001:470:1f06:856::8:0. But does Runescape support IPv6?


Yup it does.


----------



## jamjam (Jun 22, 2013)

I'm also looking for the same thing.

xxx.xxx./8.0

If anyone can help it would be great.

Willing to pay a premium for this


----------



## safevpn (Aug 25, 2013)

I have .0 ips, skype me safevpn if needed


----------



## concerto49 (Aug 25, 2013)

wlanboy said:


> Yup it does.


Yeah sounds like Runescape to me too.


----------



## SeriesN (Aug 25, 2013)

safevpn said:


> I have .0 ips, skype me safevpn if needed


Seriously dude! It has been more than 2 month. Why are you spamming?


----------



## Magiobiwan (Aug 26, 2013)

I find the posts on the Runescape Forum to be funny. "What is IPv6" "What about IPv5?"


----------



## SeriesN (Aug 26, 2013)

Magiobiwan said:


> I find the posts on the Runescape Forum to be funny. "What is IPv6" "What about IPv5?"


IPv5 got lost in translation.


----------



## BlackoutIsHere (Aug 26, 2013)

Magiobiwan said:


> I find the posts on the Runescape Forum to be funny. "What is IPv6" "What about IPv5?"


LOL Priceless! I can't believe anyone would be that dumb.


----------



## Magiobiwan (Aug 26, 2013)

It's Runescape. What do you expect? A load of geniuses? The ones who actually know what the hell an IP Address even IS are rare enough it seems. And the ones who actually know what a VPN, what a Subnet, and what an Octet are is rarer still. If the entire RS community were to descend upon the forum, we'd all be committing suicide to get away.


----------

